# Where or Where Have All my Smilies Gone?



## rabbithutch (Oct 6, 2013)

After struggling to learn how to post a video, my smilies have disappeared.  This occurred after I switched to Rich Text Editor, but I doubt that's the reason for their loss.

Also, my markup icon bar has lost it's graphic luster.

Using Firefox 24.0 on Win 7 HPT

Anyone?


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2013)

The toolbar went grayscale after a recent Huddler update and a lot of people have report issues with the smileys too. Mine are all messed up and I can only see about half of them because the popup window is so big it goes off the screen and I can't even cancel it if I want. I don't think there is a fix for this one.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, Dave!

I tried going back to BB Code Editor and got my smileys back in that mode.  Graphics are still grayed out.

Just sayin'


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine are messed up in both editors so I just don't use them much!


----------

